# Riverview, Quail Country, Southern Woods Plantations



## coveyrise90 (Sep 19, 2009)

Which would you choose????


Anybody here been to all 3? 

I have hunted at Quail Country. It's an awesome place. I would like to go back but I heard great things about Riverview Plantation. Also, I have seen Southern Woods Plantation on TV. Their pineywoods are some the most beautiful in existence. And their birds looked liked they fly really well (good hard covey rises). 


SO, how do they compare to each other? The birds, the dogs, the guides, the woods?

Prices (one day hunting): Soutern Woods-$400___ Quail Country-$600___ Riverview-$700.


http://quailcountry.com/
http://www.southernwoodsplantation.com/
http://riverviewplantation.com/

Adam


----------



## Murphy (Sep 19, 2009)

Ya got me I couldn't or wouldn't pay that to hunt. Those who have the chance are very privileged. I have a few more things that need that money besides a hunting trip I have catered a few meals at Southern Woods for the rich folks and it is a beautiful place.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 19, 2009)

For me, it's the folks involved that make the hunt. 

That said,  I have two hunts scheduled for Quail Country- one in December and another for Feb.

I really enjoy being around Mr. Bill Bowles. He is a great Quail man.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Sep 20, 2009)

I understand. It's not everbody's cup of tea. But I enjoy it and I'm willing to sacrifice the money to experience it.

Nitro, Bill Bowles in the #1 reason I go to Quail Country. If he was still at Wynfield, I'd be going there. He's a great guy. Also, our last guide there, Gene Melvin, was the best guide ever! They don't get any better than Mr. Gene. Have ever hunted with him?

What days are you going in December? I was considering hunting then (along with my father and mother). My dad and brother are going for 3 days in Nov. Lucky dogs! 

Adam


----------



## muckalee (Sep 20, 2009)

I have been to Riverview.  It is the "Rolls Royce" of plantation style hunting.  Absolutely fantastic.  They use to offer a nice discount if you went around Thanksgiving  or Christmas.  The Cox's know how to do a hunt.  

While I have never had the priviledge of hunting the other two places mentioned I am sure you could not go wrong with either.


----------



## onpoint (Sep 20, 2009)

I've wrked field trial dogs at all three riverveiw by far the best


----------



## agcathobbs (Sep 20, 2009)

riverview is the best of them all i ive got familly and friends that work there and its a very nice place hunting and in the lodges several of the guides there are great to hunt with


----------



## coveyrise90 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for yall's input... but, specifically, what makes Riverview the best? 

The birds? The food? The guides? The land?

Thanks!

Adam


----------



## John F Hughes (Sep 20, 2009)

Will you PAY $800 for 100 bird hunt . up to 4-hunts full day . will be stating Oct. 1


----------



## agcathobbs (Sep 20, 2009)

Riverveiw has been around since 1952 way longer thanks anyothers around this area suck as coveyrise as far as why they are the best in my mind the lodges for one thing are awsome they have them place out in the woods and on the river. the food is also great ive ate there food cause the ladies that are in there r friends and they can cook. The guides r also good people i know pretty much every one of them except maybe a few knew guy and i hunt with alot of them they r good experienced guides and they dogs are good ive hunted a few that the plantation has retired. if you tell me kind of person you might like to be around as your guide i could even give you names to ask for.


----------



## agcathobbs (Sep 20, 2009)

sorry i missed spelled a word i ment to say such as coveryrise


----------



## Wing Shootin (Sep 22, 2009)

You have to go to Southern Woods. That place is run like clockwork down to the minute and the food is awesome. I have hunted there about 6 times and it keeps getting better.


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 22, 2009)

here is the place to go

http://www.barnsleyresort.com/play/shooting_grounds/index.asp


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.barnsleyresort.com/play/shooting_grounds/quail.asp


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 22, 2009)

Nitro said:


> For me, it's the folks involved that make the hunt.
> 
> That said,  I have two hunts scheduled for Quail Country- one in December and another for Feb.
> 
> I really enjoy being around Mr. Bill Bowles. He is a great Quail man.



Is that where Bill landed.  No one is any better!


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Sep 22, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> here is the place to go
> 
> http://www.barnsleyresort.com/play/shooting_grounds/index.asp




Barnsley Gardens, a struggling golf course and conference center, development, well north of Atlanta and hours north of the wiregrass and longleaf pine belt.  You posted that as a joke, right? 

Nothing in N. Ga is even in the same category as the wiregrass belt, even if they all entail poultry shoots instead of wild birds.


----------



## george hancox (Sep 22, 2009)

whatis wrong with the pope plantation


----------



## cpowel10 (Sep 22, 2009)

I've hunted at Southern Woods and I've been to a lot of wedding receptions there.  It's a great place and the hunting was a blast!


----------



## volguy (Sep 22, 2009)

*perspective*

i have always wanted to go on a "plantation hunt" in the pines just to see my dogs point in them with that scenary in the background.  however, i have to put it in perspective.  i strictly have hunted wild birds throughout my life and freelance around the U.S. hunting.  i can go on a 1.5 to 2 week trip in ND, SD, NE, or KS, take 4 buddies and my dogs; all of our gear; rent a house with all food; pay the gas bill out there, back and scouting; license fees and we want spend $700 each for the whole trip.  keep in mind, that is ducks, geese, pheasant, sharptails, quail, and hungarian partridge (species dependant upon areas).  so i guess it is all how you look at it as far as cost goes.  again, i would love to go on a plantation hunt just one time.  however, i just can't justify the cost of doing so at the prices charged.

just another way to look at it i guess.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Sep 22, 2009)

Wing Shootin said:


> You have to go to Southern Woods. That place is run like clockwork down to the minute and the food is awesome. I have hunted there about 6 times and it keeps getting better.



I have hunted Riverview & Southern Woods. I vote Southern Woods . Benji & his staff are 2nd to none & Riverview is a little high brow for me. Thats just me


----------



## coveyrise90 (Sep 22, 2009)

volguy said:


> i have always wanted to go on a "plantation hunt" in the pines just to see my dogs point in them with that scenary in the background.  however, i have to put it in perspective.  i strictly have hunted wild birds throughout my life and freelance around the U.S. hunting.  i can go on a 1.5 to 2 week trip in ND, SD, NE, or KS, take 4 buddies and my dogs; all of our gear; rent a house with all food; pay the gas bill out there, back and scouting; license fees and we want spend $700 each for the whole trip.  keep in mind, that is ducks, geese, pheasant, sharptails, quail, and hungarian partridge (species dependant upon areas).  so i guess it is all how you look at it as far as cost goes.  again, i would love to go on a plantation hunt just one time.  however, i just can't justify the cost of doing so at the prices charged.
> 
> just another way to look at it i guess.



One day I'll do this. But not this season. I think I would hire a guide if I was hunting a species that I have never hunted. 

There's a man down the road that is pretty serious quail hunter. He's got 4 English setters. Every year he and a couple of his close friends go out west to hunt wild birds. Wild quail in Oklahoma and Texas. Huns and Sharptails in Montana. Pheasant in South Dakota. And so on. They stays in farm/ranch houses, cook their own food, and use their own dogs. They just pay day leases or trespass fees. 

He invited me along on a bobwhite/blue quail hunt in the Texas panhandle but school kept me from going.  


I plan on doing some trips like this in the future. But I also plan on continuing these plantation hunts.

Adam


----------



## coveyrise90 (Sep 22, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> I have hunted Riverview & Southern Woods. I vote Southern Woods . Benji & his staff are 2nd to none & Riverview is a little high brow for me. Thats just me



Thanks for the input. 

Who had better birds? Who had better food?


I bet it's pretty hard to beat the woods at Southern Woods. They sure are pretty!

Adam


----------



## coveyrise90 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wing Shootin said:


> You have to go to Southern Woods. That place is run like clockwork down to the minute and the food is awesome. I have hunted there about 6 times and it keeps getting better.



It's sure tempting. Their rates are way better than Riverview!

Adam


----------



## coveyrise90 (Sep 22, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Is that where Bill landed.  No one is any better!



He took over management there starting in 2007 I believe... maybe 2008. He's really improved the place. 

Adam


----------



## yellowduckdog (Sep 23, 2009)

coveyrise90 said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> Who had better birds? Who had better food?
> 
> ...



The birds are a toss up, they both fly good. The food ,I have to say Southern Woods...either way you cant go wrong I just love Southern Woods  Are you staying there, or a day hunt?


----------



## Michael Lee (Sep 23, 2009)

Southern Woods is a great place, Benji that runs it is a good as they come and knows how to run everything to the "t"


----------



## coveyrise90 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks again for the input guys. 


I spoke to Benji today on the phone. He seems like a nice fella.


I have also been emailing Cader Cox of Riverview Plantation. I asked about holiday rates. The discount is 35% off. Mighty tempting.


Since we are so close, we'll probably just do a day hunt. We'll see.

Adam


----------

